# Woke up with DP



## numb1 (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been reading and it seems a lot of people get this from drug use. That is not the case with me. When I was 12 I woke up with this disorder. I never said anything because I didn't know how to describe it at the time. I'm 26 now and about a year ago I woke up out of the DP completly for about 10 seconds. Then, just like that, I could feel the veil be put back on. There was a trendous amount of love I could feel and I was truley happy in the few seconds that it went away. I didn't know that there was a name for what I have or that others suffered from this disorder. I have been doing an extensive amout of research and trying to get back to the norm. Right now I'm on the no dairy, no sugar, no wheat diet as well as no cafeen. I've bought a lot of supplements and vitamins recently and seeing if what I've read is worth any salt. Also I've had some blood work done recently to see if there is a problem with my cortisol levels- what balacnes the fight or flight mechanism. I will keep posted to let people know if I have any type of break through.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I would like to hear how things go with the diet and everything that you are doing.

So what are you eating right now? How are you managing it?

Here is a little on what I know about for Cortisol: Rodiola Rosi / ashwaghanda / phosphatidylserine / Reishi Mushroom Extract / Valarian Root Extract / Holy Basil help this

The only thing i've really tried is the (expensive) Holy Basil Extract which is supposed to help regulate cortisol. Its supposed to level you off a little bit and stop the brain chatter. I can't say too much for it myself.


----------



## numb1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Just came across my old post from 12 years ago. I’ll try to make this short.

Still have Derealization. Was on and off kolonpin for 10 years. Recently got off both that and ketomine about four months ago. Had a stellate ganglion block about five months ago.

My symptoms were getting worse. My meds weren’t working and I had a constant pumping of adrenaline through my nervous system. So much so that my system was sore from the amount of adrenaline being pushed through.

I didn’t notice difference with the sgb until after I got off my meds. I didn’t have that constant chocking feeling from the anxiety. Which is an improvement because I’m off my meds now.

I’m currently on an antihistamine diet and working my way towards a lion diet. The cause could be inflammatory due to a food allergy. I was so close to getting my tooth filling taken out last week because I thought I had Mercury poisoning. I am getting a Mercury test done and maybe a testosterone test after that.

It’s been 25 years now and last year I got really desperate in curing myself.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

numb1 said:


> Just came across my old post from 12 years ago. I’ll try to make this short.
> 
> Still have Derealization. Was on and off kolonpin for 10 years. Recently got off both that and ketomine about four months ago. Had a stellate ganglion block about five months ago.
> 
> ...


woww i got so much hope from this post i will go kill myself xdddd


----------

